# Blood Murphy (wind and wave)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all, this is not really about a fishing trip, except it is about the one that I won't be going on.

Finally a couple of days off have come around, and the wind and wave forecast were looking borderline dreadful, and guess what, I had a load of gravel dumped in my drive this morning, penning in my trailer in...... and the site says that the wind has been just wandering around at a few knots, since midnight.....an opportunity missed.

Im off now, I still have more gravel to shovel :x :x

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

